# rxvt-unicode & .Xdefaults



## nekoexmachina (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello, forum!

Just a little question about urxvt: can I set it up for using different fonts with some conditions, like 'If font is bold, use X, if font is slant, use Y, if character is in X-Y UNICODE range, use font Z'?
Question comes to mind cause I like Artwiz fonts (snap concretely), but bold version of snap sucks.
It would be great to find how to do it without messing with fontforge& creating my very own font 


Hope the thread is not way too offtopic.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Mar 12, 2011)

You can specify normal, bold and italic fonts easily in your .Xdefaults file. An example:

```
URxvt*font: -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed-*-13-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
URxvt*boldFont: -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed-*-13-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
URxvt*italicFont: -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed-*-13-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
```
Hope that helps.


----------

